# Press Release: Read an E-book Week 2007



## Steve Jordan (Feb 7, 2007)

Mark your calendars, and prepare to be a part of history, culture, and literature... *March 4-10 2007 is Read an E-book Week*, and it's a year not to be missed!  This year, acclaimed e-book author Steve Jordan joins award-winning author Rita Toews in supporting and promoting _Read an E-book Week 2007_.

            The e-book is currently experiencing impressive growth and development.  Established and celebrated authors are publishing electronic editions of their bestselling books, while major electronics manufacturers are experimenting with new display technologies and bringing cool e-book readers to market.  Traditional publishing houses are taking notice, as more and more readers are taking e-books with them, to read on breaks, on their commutes, and on vacations. 

The e-book is already following the path that the paperback book blazed a century ago, from lowly and illegitimate roots, to a place of respect beside hardback books.  And during _Read an E-book Week_, we’re going to help it along by encouraging e-book readers, authors and publishers to pitch in.  Please visit Read an E-book Week, March 4-10 2007 - A week not to be missed! to find out more about _Read an E-book Week_, including background on the e-book revolution, planned activities in 2007, and tips from Rita and Steve on things you can do to support e-books!



*Steve Jordan* is an avid (some say rabid) e-book reader, writer, visionary, and promoter.  He developed the Right Brane e-Publishing model as a fair, practical and sensible way to sell e-books online. His e-books are available at www.SteveJordanBooks.com.

*Rita Toews* created _Read an E-book Week_ in 2002.  She has written and co-authored award-winning children’s books, crime novels and historical dramas, available through The novel Body Traffic, E-books, Poems, and Short Stories of Alex Domokos and Rita Y. Toews.​


----------

